# [SOLVED] NVIDIA driver won't start



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

When I try to install a NVIDIA driver on my laptop, the installation get to the terms window. I click accept, and then the installation window just disappears and don't proceed. I've tried other drivers, but they all just crash after the terms window.

This have happend to other setups as well when it comes to agreeing to terms.

What is wrong?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NVIDIA driver won't start*

Hi the drivers for laptops are often modified and can only be gotten from the laptop makers support site not the Nvidia site.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: NVIDIA driver won't start*



joeten said:


> Hi the drivers for laptops are often modified and can only be gotten from the laptop makers support site not the Nvidia site.


This is a NVIDIA driver downloaded from Dell's drivers and support site. But I have been able to download any NVIDIA drivers from the NVIDIA site, as the drivers at Dell are outdated. The setup launches, but when I get to the license agreement window, and I hit accept, the setup window disappears. It still run in the background however as setup.exe.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: NVIDIA driver won't start*

Are you able to download any thing else ?


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: NVIDIA driver won't start*



Tomken15 said:


> Are you able to download any thing else ?


If you mean download? Yes I can. However, installing them always fail. NVIDIA drivers that is.

Update: I managed to install the driver in safe mode, but should that really be necessary? NVIDIA got that good clean install function and all.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: NVIDIA driver won't start*

Infections and AVs can cause problems with downloads and trying them in Safe Mode etc. is usually the workaround.

As you can download other programs okay then it may just be some attribute of NVidia that your AV doesn't like.

If your download from NVidia is working fine then your computer won't be using an OEM modified one as the one direct from NVidia would probably have caused a BSOD.

As computers age, vendors no longer support them with driver updates and in the case of OEM drivers, then the ones listed on their site for that particular model will be their latest.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: NVIDIA driver won't start*

Well, the driver I now managed to install is from the manufacturers website, and it marked as recommended to install. I guess I'll use safe mode to install stuff from NVIDIA in the future -- if I don't find a solution.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

What AV are you using ?


----------



## Hunchback_jack (Feb 21, 2017)

I had this exact problem on Windows XP. The GeForce installer would exit after I agreed to the License Agreement, and the installer would continue to run in the background, doing nothing. It happened on every installer version I downloaded.

I was able to fix it by reinstalling IE8.

I never use IE, but there is some dependency between IE and the GeForce installer, such that if IE is corrupted by malware/virus, it will affect the GeForce installer in this way. When I downloaded IE8 and installed it over the top of my existing bad IE8, I could then run the GeForce installer successfully.

Installing IE had no bad affects, as far as I can see. It didn't change any of my system settings, or try to grab "default browser" status. But it fixed this problem.

Reinstalling IE on Windows 7 may also help.


----------

